# heres an older pic i found



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

on my phone... speaker wire on a breaker... NICE


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NoSparkSparky said:


> on my phone... speaker wire on a breaker... NICE


Nice I'll bet that is on a single pole 30.....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's to power the stereo system......... duh!


----------



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

actually was a 15a gfi breaker heh


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

That's a good one.:laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe they were "listening" for the electricity to come on......


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

nic. I have found CAT5 hooked up on breakers before.


----------



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

even without the speaker wire.. dont you just love when you open a panel and its a mess of wires?

that panel looks like crap without the speaker wire.. the speaker wire is just the cherry on a sh!t sunday

Hate messy panels... my panels look like a printed circut board


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey that looks like Monster wire.:laughing:


----------

